# My personal best!!!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Yesterday was a true grind, we started the day at 6:00am and fished til 4:30. The water temp was a chilly 47 and the air was 34, not for the faint of heart. My first bite of the day came around 1:30 and I was a solid 3lber. We kept plugging and an hour later I noticed a few jumping mullet so I headed that direction and then my corky fat boy got drilled and instantly a giant trout is thrashing the surface giving it her all to spit the hook. She was a bit lethargic due to frigid waters until she saw me, I have to admit is was nervous. We did several circle before I got my hand on her "THANK YOU LORD". I eased back to the boat and we measured, weighed her and took a ton of pictures, then with a huge smile I gladly set her free. Gave a few high fives and headed back the same area. I made about 5 cast when I stuck a fat 23" 5lber. I took some action shots then let her go, a few cast later another nice 6.5lber. I am now started to feel real good about the day. We took some pics and quickly let her go. Straightened the fat boy up and started again five or six cast last the ol'thump and my Waterloo Ultra Mag was doubled over with a 6.75lber. Did "CPR" on her as well, then the bite quit as soon as it started. This just goes to show you just have to keep grinding and you never know when it will be your turn. This winter is just getting started, I have a few days left in December and several in January so give me a buzz. Thanks Jimmy B. for that Waterloo Ultra Mag, that's and awesome stick!


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, she was 9.5lbs and 29.5"


----------

